

Why 2600hz is changing SBCs to support Millions of concurrent transactions - josh2600
http://blog.2600hz.com/post/34639934434/our-other-border-brother-kamailio

======
josh2600
Hey folks,

If anyone has questions related to this change I'll be in and out all day :).

Cheers,

Joshua

~~~
josh2600
We're getting some great discussion in the comments thread on the blog. Check
it out here :).

[http://blog.2600hz.com/post/34639934434/our-other-border-
bro...](http://blog.2600hz.com/post/34639934434/our-other-border-brother-
kamailio#disqus_thread)

